# Which Secret Society Do You Belong In



## My Freemasonry

I saw this Playbuzz quiz on Facebook today. Have fun!

Continue reading...


----------



## Ripcord22A

I got Mason


----------



## jfree7997

I got illuminati


----------



## masson

Haha I got freemason as well.


----------



## Ghost

I got freemason also


----------



## Companion Joe

I got Mason.


----------



## rpbrown

Mason for me as well.


----------



## crono782

Freemason


----------



## otherstar

Freemason here and I don't find it surprising that so many here have as well.


----------



## jfree7997

Aww man why am I the only illuminated one lol


----------



## cacarter

Bohemian Club.  

It's easy to manipulate these quizzes if you know which answer choices will get you your desired result.


----------



## Ripcord22A

I did it a few.times got mason twice, hermetic.something or other and illuminati


----------



## wfiggins

Knights Templar


----------



## JJones

Golden Dawn here.


----------



## crono782

JJones said:


> Golden Dawn here.


Lucky.


----------



## CLewey44

My Freemasonry said:


> I saw this Playbuzz quiz on Facebook today. Have fun!
> 
> Continue reading...



Skull and Bones...


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Skull and Bones

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke

I got the Freemasons


----------



## Winter

Brothers,  Be careful with these "harmless" quizzes on social media.  While some are just targeted marketing ploys many are not so innocuous and actually serve as data mining tools.


----------



## Warrior1256

Freemason here.


----------



## Warrior1256

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I did it a few.times got mason twice, hermetic.something or other and illuminati





Bloke said:


> I got the Freemasons


Not surprised jd, I figured you and Bloke would get Illuminati as you are both Scary guys, lol.


----------



## Bloke

Warrior1256 said:


> Not surprised jd, I figured you and Bloke would get Illuminati as you are both Scary guys, lol.


YAY ! I'm finally scary !


----------



## Warrior1256

Bloke said:


> YAY ! I'm finally scary !


Lol!


----------



## KSigMason

The Freemasons...go figure


----------



## Paul Warrington

Golden dawn


----------



## jermy Bell

I belong to one so secret, that even  I don't know about it. But someone keeps sending me letters about my dues are over do. Wonder what that means ?


----------



## Warrior1256

jermy Bell said:


> I belong to one so secret, that even  I don't know about it. But someone keeps sending me letters about my dues are over do. Wonder what that means ?


Lol, looks like someone has your "number".


----------



## dfreybur

Bloke said:


> YAY ! I'm finally scary !



I'm sure we can go to your neighborhood and see the kids swarming around you shouting "Can I call you Grandpa, too?"  Those kids will definitely confirm that we are nearly as scary as Santa.  ;^)


----------



## Warrior1256

Bloke said:


> YAY ! I'm finally scary !





dfreybur said:


> I'm sure we can go to your neighborhood and see the kids swarming around you shouting "Can I call you Grandpa, too?" Those kids will definitely confirm that we are nearly as scary as Santa. ;^)


I thought Bloke was scary BEFORE this, lol.


----------



## jermy Bell

The one one with all the money, and the power over the world. Sorry, got ahead of myself watching national treasure again. I'll stick with freemasonry.


----------



## Warrior1256

jermy Bell said:


> The one one with all the money, and the power over the world.


....and don't forget that we are in cahoots with the reptilian shape shifting space aliens to take over the world!


----------



## okielabrat

Freemasons here......._..and _we'll get that world domination thing worked out just as soon as we decide what we're eating at high twelve, which could take a while with this bunch.


----------



## Warrior1256

okielabrat said:


> _and _we'll get that world domination thing worked out just as soon as we decide what we're eating at high twelve, which could take a while with this bunch.


We don't control everything...only the important stuff.


----------

